# 新人报道！另外提一个网卡在livecd中无法使用的问题

## fuyinyuezhang

这个问题很头疼啊！

我的网卡是 Intel 的，恩，不会在这里发图片，大家就去看这里吧  :Smile:  http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2235624348

这个网卡，gentoo 的 livecd 里能看到eth0，但是不管手动配置还是自动获取ip，最后都是连路由器都ping不了。

虽然能在别的发行版中chroot安装，但是我对于mount、chroot这样的命令实在不是很熟悉，所以我还是使用livecd去装。

照道理说，既然连接到路由器了，应该很容易就能连上网的，但是现在连路由器都ping不通真的好麻烦。

大家有没有遇到类似的问题？有没有什么好方法？

----------

## shanpo

你用哪个版本LiveCD安装？LiveDVD？

内核版本是多少？

uname -r

----------

## fuyinyuezhang

livead，amd64最新版的

----------

## beizhuchun

 *fuyinyuezhang wrote:*   

> 这个问题很头疼啊！
> 
> 我的网卡是 Intel 的，恩，不会在这里发图片，大家就去看这里吧  http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2235624348
> 
> 这个网卡，gentoo 的 livecd 里能看到eth0，但是不管手动配置还是自动获取ip，最后都是连路由器都ping不了。
> ...

 

一般来说ifconfig能看到eth0,驱动是没问题的。路由设置PPoE了吗，支持DHPD不？

如果路由设置了PPoE，也就是电脑连网不在需要你输入用户名和密码的话，#net-setup eth0应该可以顺利设置的。

如果路由未设置PPoE，就需要ppoe-setup eth0了。

如果是chroot之后无联网，那可能是忘了 cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf 了

----------

## fuyinyuezhang

我想说，我已经解决了~

用ifconfig配置后成功连上~

----------

## bluephoenix

我觉得我们以后在问题解决之后可以在标题前加上一个[已经解决]，或者[solved]标记，这样有两个好处，第一、不会浪费回答你问题的人的时间。第二、后面有同样问题的人看到你已经解决，会更加关注的内容，看得也有信心。

你重新编辑你之前发的贴子的标题加上“已解决”字样即可。

我看老外那些版块都是这样做的。

----------

